# cariba update pics 3/12/08



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

well guys check out the black spot on this one ahahah i call him streaks

still have all 11 biggest are about 7 inchs smallest around 4-5

streaks hahahah


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

great looking caribe! great colors! congrats!


----------



## cantdrive55 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome fish, and an even more awesome setup! Well done!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Wonderful....
Great setup btw.
Congrads...


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome what size tank?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

wow! awesome fish! love the set up!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

That's wicked driftwood.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks everbody ///it is a 210 gallon tank with a ///850 gph wet dry/// filter a emporer 400 /// a 350 gph powerhead converted to a mech filter///

it also has currently 4 black neon tetras and 1 neon tetra down from 6 and four 3 days ago although i feed every day about 1 pound of talipa

all live plants thanks again guys

oh by the way soon they will be in this 418 gallon pond in the basement heres a pic of that still not done but just needs bonding cement and and tile and silicone for the joints of the tile

oh the pond is 4 feet by 7 feet by 2 feet deep


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

They are growing well can't wait to see your pond done..


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

bigshawn said:


> They are growing well can't wait to see your pond done..


hahahah me toooo this thing has bin in the making for 2 months now ive so busy getting ready for my boy to be born this week sometime and work arghhhhhhhhh im hoping to have it done this week i cant stand looking at the unfinished thing much longer

thanks


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> They are growing well can't wait to see your pond done..


hahahah me toooo this thing has bin in the making for 2 months now ive so busy getting ready for my boy to be born this week sometime and work arghhhhhhhhh im hoping to have it done this week i cant stand looking at the unfinished thing much longer

thanks
[/quote]

Sounds like you have a load, in the end it will all be worth the stress going on now trust me....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow! Great looking Caribe and I love your setup! The driftwood is just amazing. The only thing I would like to suggest is that you paint the backround black. I know it's alot of work since the tank is already setup, but seriously you wont regret it! Whenever I setup a new tank I paint them black and I absolutely love the look. But some people aren't fans I guess and that's ok too.

I like the humeral spot on "streaks" haha that name sounds kinda dirty lol
On of my Caribe is actually the same way. It's humeral spot trails halfway down its body!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Sheppard said:


> Wow! Great looking Caribe and I love your setup! The driftwood is just amazing. The only thing I would like to suggest is that you paint the backround black. I know it's alot of work since the tank is already setup, but seriously you wont regret it! Whenever I setup a new tank I paint them black and I absolutely love the look. But some people aren't fans I guess and that's ok too.
> 
> I like the humeral spot on "streaks" haha that name sounds kinda dirty lol
> On of my Caribe is actually the same way. It's humeral spot trails halfway down its body!


yeah im not a fan of a blackbackround 1 i think it absorbs to much light 2 it makes the tank look smaller

you should see his other side it streaks way further down him/her

thanks


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Dude that is the best setup ever seen on this site. (Im going to save your tank setup on my computer) And the fish looks awesome. You really got to send me some pictures when youre pond is done.





















!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Piranha_Rage said:


> Dude that is the best setup ever seen on this site. (Im going to save your tank setup on my computer) And the fish looks awesome. You really got to send me some pictures when youre pond is done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man for real thanks you got enthusiasm and although i probley spelled wrond its deff a good thing to have you got me all hiped up hahahahahahah


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Along with numerous others, I believe you may have spelled wrong, wrong as well.

Where did you get that giant wood centerpiece though?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Kyle2154 said:


> Where did you get that giant wood centerpiece though?


Thats what I'm wondering...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

from this new pet store but to tell you the truth guys im gonna be selling some really choice pieces soon you can see the one i just got in the plants section in the post dippy your bogwood has arrived that is the quility i will be selling dirt cheap too shipping will be available so put your orders in tell me your tank size so i can make sure the piece i sell will fit easy


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

The fish look great, the driftwood and setup look great....Great Job!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks every body


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely Sir. where did u get that big wood?? it's wonderfull! price?
Tommy


----------

